# Galveston Fishing Report & Secret Spots



## Captain Greg (Jul 19, 2007)

www.fishinggalvestontx.com
409-739-8526
This has been an incredible spring for Big Trout here in Galveston. Yesterday, was no exception. We had three boats out yesterday, and everyone had a great time and caught fish. I even had a 65 year old man from Virginia, named Roger that had NEVER, EVER, EVER caught a fish in his entire life. I was like "what have you been doing for 65 years?!" His first fish was a sheepshead (waiting on picture from customer) He was like a kid! His wife, Bonnie caught her first ever fish as well - it was a speck (I got a pic). Great times, and Big Smiles! After I cleaned their fish, Roger looked me in the eye and I think he almost cried as he said "Captain Greg - Thank You for helping me catch my first fish.....I will be back."
Water is back in great shape. Currents are key (as always). We had trout, slot reds and some nice sheeps yesterday. 
Live Shrimp
Galveston Jetties - as you can see in the background and really not a big secret  
After my last post with the Galveston Causeway in the background... and the few private messages, and even texts from phone numbers I didn't know telling me to have more sense and block out the back ground, I have decided to do just the opposite. I have had more calls and emails telling me 'Good Job' - so there ya go. Even booked a few trips out of it! This is a Fishing Report Forum. I feel that I should not post here if I am trying to keep secrets, but that is only my opinion of course and it and .25 cents wont even get you a cup of coffee.
There really are no secrets spots anymore in Galveston Bay.... the secret is how you fish it, and when.... gotta be in the right place - at the right time. I have one of my Grandpas old shrimping hang maps on the wall from the 60's.... heck those arent secrets anymore. Secret is when to fish em.

Gonna hook up to a boat and do some looking around today..... cant decide rather to head West (SLP) or East (Hannah)...... will post report.

Give me a call if you want to get out on the water, or even if you have someone that has never, ever even caught a fish. We will take them, and have a great time! Bay, Jetties, back lakes and bayous, offshore (red snapper opens June 1) and even flounder gigging - we will get you out there. Tight Lines!

409-739-8526
www.fishinggalvestontx.com


----------



## Captain Greg (Jul 19, 2007)

*we went west*

www.fishinggalvestontx.com 
409-739-8526

Yesterday ran some areas and checked 
water. lots of trout. SLP area -52 ML Tx chicken.

Today we had to regroup. Hard east winds - hit east shorelines of every back lake imaginable and got redfish and flounder. a few blowups on Topwater but no takers.


----------

